# Monomorphic cichlids



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

How many monomorphic cichlids are there......specifically haps and peacocks?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

They call them peacocks for that reason but I am not sure if there are any exceptions.
Males have the gorgeous coloration and females the drab coloration as in the bird.
From the Haps I think there is one species that is monomorphic.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

The only peacock that comes close to being monomorphic would be the hybrid OB peacock. For Haps, I cannot think of any. The Nimbochromis come the closest, but when the males put on their breeding dress they are definitely no monomorphic.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Cyrtocara moori maybe...

Some Rhamprochromis, and some of the other open water predators, that are basically silver, but not great aquaria fish, except for those with large tanks.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

C. moorii, that was the one that escaped me, but I agree with the maybe. The male's fins are much longer and the colors tend to be much deeper.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

Mature electra females can get a nice blue coloration, but no where near as vibrant as the males. Some of the line bread "red" peacock strains have reddish females, but there is no guarantee; and again it isn't as vibrant as the males.


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

Once again you guys are awesome. I was just curious, since the only one i know of, is the pseudo. acei.


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

Also, is it reason to believe that because certain fish inhabit the same parts in lake Malawi, and coexist together naturally, that they would be *less* likely to cross-breed in our tanks?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

The aquarium is a confined glass box that really forces the issue of interaction whether intentional or not.
They only want to extend their genes to the next generation regardless of interspecies breeding or hybridization.
Less likely in nature is very true because hybrids have decreased fitness in natural environments and species all have certain mechanisms that keep them from hybridizing.
Put these animals in a glass cage and all of the rules no longer apply.


----------

